# Smartphone (Pixel 3a) via HDMI an TV - scheinbar unmöglich!?



## Bicki89 (14. April 2020)

*Smartphone (Pixel 3a) via HDMI an TV - scheinbar unmöglich!?*

Liebe Community...

Ich möchte mein Google Pixel 3a im Ausland / Urlaub mit einem uralten Fernseher verbinden können, um vor Ort bereits Urlaubsfotos und Videos betrachten und aussortieren zu können. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Fernseher in fernen Ländern oft 20 Jahre alt sind und keinerlei Hightech-Funktionen integriert haben.

Ich möchte, dass dies zu 100% ohne Internetnutzung funktioniert. Hierfür scheint es jedoch keine vernünftige Lösung zu geben...

Das Pixel 3a unterstützt kein MHL. Und kein USB-C zu HDMI! Somit fallen alle Kabel-Verbindungen weg.

Der Fernseher hat keinen LAN-Anschluss und keinen WLAN-Empfänger und somit gibt es auch kein Miracast. Ich gehe hier einfach mal vom worst-case-Szenario aus.

Google Chromecast verlangt stets über ein Zweitgerät einen Internetzugang.

Wie schaff ich nun das Bild zu spiegeln? Welche Soft- oder Hardware wäre hierfür vonnöten oder gibt es einfach keinen zufriedenstellenden Weg?

Ich bin langsam am Verzweifeln... 

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## Ahab (20. April 2020)

Nein, schminks dir einfach ab. Leg dir ein billiges Tablet oder Notebook zu und guck dir die Bilder darauf an. Ist doch eh besser oder willst du dir deine Bilder auf ner Röhre oder Flatscreen der ersten Generation reinziehen?


----------

